
Caddy 0.8 Released with Let's Encrypt Integration - mholt
https://caddyserver.com/blog/caddy-0_8-released
======
jfolkins
Nice work Matt and Caddy team. Simplifying this stuff goes a long way to
encrypting all the things.

